# Black/grey Tank Drainage?



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Got the TT out this past weekend for the de-winterizing shakedown trip. Was great to get out!









And as fate would have it, the weather prediction for this weekend is 27 degrees. I may have to winterize again.







But that is another story.....

One item however, after dumping the black and grey tanks I was adding a bucket of water down the toilet (no quickie flush installed yet







) and noticed there was still water in the black tank.

Couldn't really tell how deep it was (and I wasn't going to investigate too closely







) but it occured to me that maybe the tank was clogged or not draining properly. So I re-filled the black tank with water and re- opened the black tank valve to dump. There was a good surge of water flow so I don't think the line was clogged. But after the flow stopped, looking down the toilet again there was definetly still some water in there.

Does the black tank drain from the center or one end? The site we were on had a little slope, but I had leveled the TT pretty much so the fridge would work ok. What could be keeping the black tank from draining all the way out?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The tanks drain from one side.

There will almost always be some water left in the tanks after draining.

Steve


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

In my 28RSDS the drains run toward each other from the middle of the long wall, then T into one pipe that runs to the edge of the camper. Because the drain is on a wall and not on the bottom there will always be some water left inside.

J-


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> In my 28RSDS the drains run toward each other from the middle of the long wall, then T into one pipe that runs to the edge of the camper. Because the drain is on a wall and not on the bottom there will always be some water left inside.
> 
> J-


Kinda nasty sounding isn't it?


----------

